# Leg problem



## Janellehankel (May 24, 2020)

We have a 5 wk old Rhoade Island red. She will not stand on her right leg and when you hold her it bends out. Her foot Does not seem to swollen but wonder if her knee has been dislocated. Any ideas ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A pic would be very helpful.

Check the legs, see if one is warmer than the other. Do you feel any difference in shape between the two?


----------

